# RCS Temperature Question



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

I am setting up a 10 gallon tank for RCS. I am finding that it is hard to keep my water below 82 degrees in this 10 gallon tank.

Is this going to be a problem? Should I try moving the tank to a cooler spot?

Thanks!


----------



## OTdarters (Jan 31, 2009)

Another question, so related it doesn't warrant another thread:
Is a temperature of 24-25 degrees C (~75F) ok for RCS?


----------



## _chicken_ (Oct 7, 2007)

My experience has been that red cherry shrimp do fine in a wide range of temperatures. In the summer, tank temps were over 80 degrees F for an extended period of time with no ill effect that I could see. In the winter, they continue to do well and breed in an unheated tank even when temps get to the low 60s.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

82 is fine with air pump. higher temp=faster metabolism=more active=more breeding. but there will be less oxygen so becareful. temp. shouldnt be higher than 82. IMO 80 w/ small air pump is best. there shouldnt be too much change in temperature. stable water parameters= success


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree with Tex, higher temps result in faster growth and breeding but O2 may become a problem so make sure you have plenty of surface agitation. At some point if you keep increasing them temp the growth will slow down again but I do not know what that temp is but you should be fine with 82 for cherries.


----------

